# 58 Puppies Rescued from MO puppy mill - need homes



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

The rescue group Shih Tzu's & Furbabies connected us with our little Queso last year. 
They just saved 58 puppies from being euthanized and are looking for some good homes.
The application is at www.shihtzuandfurbabyrescue.com. They are a wonderful group to deal with.
Here are some photos:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's one more:








I think the pups are near the NY area but I'm confirming that now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

wow that is a lot of puppies!! Sooo sad.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

They are in NY, NJ, CT & FL right now.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I do transports for them, they're a great group.


----------



## oliveira101903 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have been looking for a friend for my snowflake I'll have to check this out... I'm looking for a female with a similar personality as here shes a cuddler and also in her sz range app. 8lbs.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Dec 22 2009, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865731


> I do transports for them, *they're a great group.
> *[/B]



Yes they are!! They are awesome ~ :thumbsup:


----------

